# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Clothes washing...Wash board.

## hunter63

Being off the grid....or in a bug out situation, after a week of so, washing clothes may become a issue.

Been touched on before....but today happened on a You tube dealing with a wash board being used.

For your review:

https://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=duJr4owjpOE

We actually used this method back in the big flood days or 2007-2008 out at "The Place" to get the heavy slick mud out of my jeans and socks etc......

Most everyone I know that has a few antiques hanging on the wall (DW says "Junk")...washboards seem real popular, and inexpensive....selling at antique stores for $10 buck or so....Flea markets even less.

Then if you really want to impress the "little lady"  a clamp on wringer is a cool addition.....LOL
Beats beating the clothes on a rock at the river.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

Very cool find there Hunter. When we "prep" or whatever you wanna call it, a few things do tend to fly under the radar. Laundry is one of them for sure. This method seems to be rather inexpensive and practical way. Good reminder!

On another note, I am thinking of "things" for the kids to do this summer that gets them away from electronics and gets them to learn something. I may add this to the list and have a "laundry day"!

----------


## Rick

We were rather well to do back in the day. We had an electric ringer. A word of caution. You do NOT want to stick your fingers in an electric ringer. It's real similar to the end of your tie landing in the slot of the shredder. Just trust me on that.

----------


## crashdive123

Visits to my grandparents had me using the manual ringer that was attached to the washer.  Believe me when I say, a manual ringer will do the same damage to fingers as an electric when your "partner" keeps cranking.

----------


## Rick

You'll notice in my avatar I'm still carrying that arm around. It's truly a wonder we're still alive. I've gone through probably 7 or 8 guardian angels. The rest quit.

----------


## hunter63

> You'll notice in my avatar I'm still carrying that arm around. It's truly a wonder we're still alive. I've gone through probably 7 or 8 guardian angels. The rest quit.


Now ain't that the truth......

Kinda disquieting when that angel is hear saying under their breath....."WTH...Now what?"

----------


## edr730

I'm not a fan of vertical washboards. I know that women have used them for many years. I like a horizontal washboard about 24 x 18 and a table where I can stand up and use my body weight on the brush and board.  Almost always, I've used a concrete tub and scrub board/table made for that purpose. I like to see the dirty spots and scrub them rather than have them submerged in water and just guess that they are probably clean enough. I like brushes. Presoak helps a lot. I've never used hot water.  Never seen anyone that did nowdays. I'd rather not do a family's weeks worth of clothes on a tiny wash board bending over  a cereal bowl or even a bathtub and expect to be done in the near future. Big containers are good. Washing clothes by hand should  take about the same time that a machine does or much less and is not as hard as stacking wood. The clothes come out much cleaner. It takes about the same amount of water or less.  I'm not going to get rid of my washing machine though. But, I've washed plenty by hand.

----------


## natertot

EDR, you have some good points there. When these things were commonly used, people did not where the amount of clothing that we do today. Most folks had one set of "church clothes" and only a few sets of everyday clothes. Typically, every few weeks the ladies of the house had a laundry day where all the clothes were washed, the bedding got aired out, and the rugs were beat. Bathing was not as frequent either, perhaps once or twice a week. I couldn't imagine washing all the clothes and bedding we have now via this method. Short term, it will help in emergencies such as a power outage. I think most people would just pack up to a laundry-mat though.

----------


## Rick

Remember too that washing is a balance between getting clothes clean and wearing them out. Washing, especially scrubbing, is tough on material. If it weren't there wouldn't be a lot of lint in the dryer. Now think about how much lint goes down the drain from the washing machine and you'll have a pretty good idea how much cloth fiber you just removed from your clothes. Washing, or the lack thereof as Nater pointed out, was also about saving material not only because of cost but because many times it was not easy to acquire and had to be sewn.

----------


## BENESSE

> On another note, I am thinking of "things" for the kids to do this summer that gets them away from electronics and gets them to learn something. I may add this to the list and have a "laundry day"!


Here's another idea. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASyhJ0lRIU0

----------


## hunter63

EDR, your comments ring true and from some one that has been there a done it.
Most people have no idea who much work went into all the little chores that we take for granted everyday.

Have been a fan of old tools and appliances, since watching grandparents making soap, and using hand tools,... if for no reason to try out, and see if I can get then to work properly....the little details of wash boards is a good example.
Thanks for the insight.

No wonder that didn't have Facebook back then....no time.

----------


## edr730

I am biased to a method I was accustomed to. Besides prefering a flat surface, I especially don't like being bent over as in the video. I see that you cured that problem with your saw horses in your picture.
I am used to putting the presoaked piece of clothing out flat, brushing, scrubbing and then rinsing with a couple bowls of water. Best done in a box ( usually cement) with low walls that drains very slowly. But, rocks and tables work.
I have known a woman who could wash a mountain of clothes in a river for a family of 7 in well under two hours. A few others, perhaps all day. Most are faster than a washing machine. 
Usually, I have found that clothes washing time can be quite relaxing. Especially if I have a chair and I am sitting far enough away so as not to get splashed on.

----------


## crashdive123

> .........................
> Usually, I have found that clothes washing time can be quite relaxing. Especially if I have a chair and I am sitting far enough away so as not to get splashed on.


Enjoying a brewski also helps....just don't say "you missed a spot" as it could end painfully.

----------


## Rick

Especially if rocks are involved.

----------


## hunter63

Well, some one had to run the camera ......and it was still coffee time.

BTW I did use that wringer to squeeze out some sorghum for syrup on year....That was a chore.
I know not the correct cane crusher or roller...but did work...got about a quart of kinda green with "bits of stuff" in it....but was sweet.

Like I said , I like trying things out (good to know how)....but do find that "the old ways" are like anything else......They are real work, do them often enough, you get good at it....or you get good at something else...and trade or by what you need.

----------


## kyratshooter

You were supposed to strain the stuff out of the sorghum and boil it down for a day or two Hunter!

It's not ready to eat until it strings off the stirring paddle just right.

----------


## hunter63

Tried to strain it.....wouldn't go thru the cheese cloth just sorta stayed there.....lost about 1/2 of it, in a sticky mess in the cloth.

Need to work out some bugs...or a least pick them out.

When to the farmers market and bought a pint for about $6 bucks.

----------


## hayshaker

in the 60's ma had one of those elec wringer washers and yeah i stuck my fingers in the rollers
how fast it pulled in my arm. was a real experience did'nt do twice i was about seven at the time.
i have a dbl,tub on legs with a hand wringer just like the one hunter has in the photo plus 4 scrub boards one is even glass.
post shtf i want to find some laundrymaids/fieldhands to help out around the place.

----------


## Rick

Just out of curiosity. Do folks around your parts call you Spud?

----------


## nell67

> just out of curiosity. Do folks around your parts call you spud?


ouch!!!!!!!!!lol

----------


## hayshaker

rick i don't get it waddaya mean by spud?

----------


## crashdive123

> Just out of curiosity. Do folks around your parts call you Spud?


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## finallyME

Unlike some of you older folks, my grandparents had electricity and a washing machine.  However, in Iraq, we had to wash our clothes with a bucket for the majority of the time.  Actually, in Iraq, we had a laundry service.  It was in Kuwait that we had to wash our clothes in a bucket.  We all had to go to the PX and buy a bucket and a scrub brush and soap.  Then we would sit out by the water buffalo and scrub our uniforms by hand, no wash board.  Then we would hang them up on the tent lines.  It would usually only take about 15 minutes to completely dry them, and we didn't ring them out that much.

Not too long ago, our washer at home decided to go on strike.  My wife was concerned because we pretty much have a ton of laundry.  I told her not to worry, we have teenagers.

----------


## crashdive123

I suspect that this sign may become very popular in your house should that come to pass.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

As a young man, not used to doin' for myself yet.....showering with your clothes on seemed to make sense.....LOL.

Then found out that there will always be a young lady at the Laundromat the would step in and "rescue me".....

----------


## nell67

> Unlike some of you older folks, my grandparents had electricity and a washing machine.  However, in Iraq, we had to wash our clothes with a bucket for the majority of the time.  Actually, in Iraq, we had a laundry service.  It was in Kuwait that we had to wash our clothes in a bucket.  We all had to go to the PX and buy a bucket and a scrub brush and soap.  *Then we would sit out by the water buffalo* and scrub our uniforms by hand, no wash board.  Then we would hang them up on the tent lines.  It would usually only take about 15 minutes to completely dry them, and we didn't ring them out that much.
> 
> Not too long ago, our washer at home decided to go on strike.  My wife was concerned because we pretty much have a ton of laundry.  I told her not to worry, we have teenagers.


Please tell me that water buffalo is slang for a large water bearing piece of equipment!

----------


## hunter63

> Please tell me that water buffalo is slang for a large water bearing piece of equipment!


Yeah...we have them at rendezvous as well....probably named by ex-service guys....most we see are Milsup trailers.

----------


## crashdive123

> Please tell me that water buffalo is slang for a large water bearing piece of equipment!


Yep.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I'm not going to say anything about him being in the desert.....water buffalo. Nope. I'll be nice.

----------


## nell67

> I'm not going to say anything about him being in the desert.....water buffalo. Nope. I'll be nice.


  hmmmpf, first time for everything I guess!

----------


## Rick

Oh, well, yeah....hey, wait minute.

----------


## finallyME

At least Crash understands me.  :Smile:   I have no idea why they are called water buffaloes..  Very handy though.  Might get me one someday.
And yes Crash, definitely need that sign right now.  The fact that my son is still alive is a testament to my patience.

----------


## Rick

The fact that ANY son is alive is a testament to his father's patience. Most daughter's, too, for that matter.

----------


## WalkingTree

When it comes to washing laundry without just putting it into a modern washing machine, and unless you're rigging up a machine to work by some other means other than electricity, I like this idea -

Build a box. About 4' x 3' x 3' maybe. And mount it on an A-frame so that it can turn round and round. Then you just put in your clothes and some water and soap, and turn it for a while. By hand, by pedaling something while sitting, or even a line with a weight on the end going around a pulley in a high-up place and balancing the weight and resistance for speed of fall/turning action or getting the gearing right and pulling the weight back up when you need to...if you want to go that far with it.

It's not rough on clothes as with a washboard; Leverages things for a bit more bang for your effort/calorie expenditure; Can be done without electricity; Can free you up partially for periods of time if necessary depending upon how you do it; Making a box instead of something round gets you that 'sloshing' action as in modern horizontal machines without needing some internal baffles plus ease of construction - standard flat material as with plywood...the only real problem would be waterproofing the material like if it's plywood, but getting a good seal at the edges would be easy because it's just flat pieces. I think that it'd work to use a very heavy/thick plastic bag, oversized, just completely filled with water and air and tied up and allowed to do whatever it's going to do inside. Or just line each internal surface with this as you build it...

...and so, this thought leads one to just use small scale hand-cement mixers or compost mixers, modified for this purpose. And poof. No washboard work.

----------


## hunter63

Guess you need to make one, and give a review.....

Coolest thing I saw .....was a milk can suspended by bungee's, in the back of a Jeep, that belonged to the tree trimming crew's group boss.

He boomed around running crews, and camped out a lot.

----------


## Faiaoga

> Especially if rocks are involved.


Rocks make great off-grid washing machines.  As a Peace Corps volunteer, I remember seeing ladies of the household beating clothing on black basalt volcanic rocks.  The only other thing needed is a stout wooden club - or a section of coconut frond midrib ("lapalapa" in Samoan).   

When I get around to it, I will package olivine basalt rocks, together with sections of coconut frond midrib, and market them as traditional, authentic handcrafted artisanal Oceanic washing machines - I will make a fortune as long as people are willing to pay the shipping costs for 200 pounds of black volcanic stone.  :Shifty:

----------


## Rick

I think Hunter has a round tuit. I know Randy has several in his parts box.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, got a couple left....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## chiggersngrits

I think one of those large oval mop buckets would make a good wash pot. My thought was to make lid for the bucket and mount the bucket on one end of a board with a piece of round post on the bottom to use as a fulcrum. If balanced right it should take little effort to agitate by lifting and lowering the long end of the board (handle). Then take off the lid and put the mop wringer on to squeeze out excess water, hang dry.

----------


## hunter63

That not a bad idea......Hummmmm

----------


## 1stimestar

This is what a lot of people up here use. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Looking at another site on Historic methods....and found this....
http://www.oldandinteresting.com/his...f-laundry.aspx

Home for this site"
http://www.oldandinteresting.com/default.aspx


Or complete list of subjects
http://www.oldandinteresting.com/sitemap.htm

This site came up in the discussion on primitive matches....cool resource.
 .http://www.oldandinteresting.com/sulphur-matches.aspx

----------

